# Need help with harness size



## marquee (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi there, 

I have finally found a harness that I really like for my boy. Hi is 9 1/2 months old. I am not sure if he will grow a little more or not. Anyway his measurement behind his front legs is 14 1/2 inches. The harness I am considering has these sizes:
XS...up to 16 inches and
S...up to 20 inches.

Which one do you guys think I should get? I am afraid that the bigger one might be to big for him. Thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmm, that's a tough call. What type of harness is it? If it's a vest sizing would need to be more exact but if it's has nylon webbing they tend to be more generous.


----------



## marquee (Apr 17, 2008)

It is a step-in harness. Thinking about it, do you think he will grow any more?


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

You'd probably be alright with the 16". The only reason I'm questioning it is because once Bella hit a year old the only part of her that continued to grow was her chest size. Whenever I'm in doubt I email the vendor directly and ask them. I'd ask if the 20" would go down to the 14 1/2" that he is now or what they would suggest. Especially if they custom make them it wouldn't hurt to ask if they could make an in between size.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Angelynn of Shop Tickled Pink Boutique makes beautiful step ins. 

www.ShopTickledPinkBoutique.com


----------



## marquee (Apr 17, 2008)

I know that she does but even hers expand only to 15''.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

QUOTE (marquee @ Jul 24 2008, 01:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=610351


> I know that she does but even hers expand only to 15''.[/B]



I'm always happy to custom make one in any size range. You can also pick out your own ribbon if you don't see anything on my site that jumps out at you.


----------

